

Robot uses balloon full of coffee grounds to pick up anything - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/robot-uses-balloon-full-of-coffee-grounds-to-pick-up-anything-2010112/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Comments from an earlier submission of this story (from a different source)
can be found here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1836462>

